# My Dear cat Pepa



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

Pepa was my very first pet and cat. She had even been in the family before I was even born. And I am 14 going on 15 now. She died in April because of an oporation she had on her toe. Her front foot had a toe that had blown up like a ballon and had to be removed about it got infected. After she had the op her eye got a large lump that appeared from no where and the vet said that it was nothing and it would go away but he was wrongand we got really worried. She was 16 years when this happened so she had had a really great life but we really miss her. One day it was windy and she fell over slightly we though it was because of the wind but when I went out to check on her she couldn't stand up properly. She had lost the use of her leg because she had had a stroke. We took her straight to the emergengy vet and the whole time she cried and so did I alot!  When we got there the vet was a women and she gave her a thorough examination and found 2 other tumas in her mouth and ear. She comfermed that the eye lump was cancer as well and that she had had a stroke. She said that they could try to remove all the cancer and put her through loads more surgery but my family and I said that that wouldn't be fair on Pepa so we put her down. We buried her in our garden under a heather plant and but a little cross next to it and now the heather grows loads all the time. But I now know she is on the rainbow bridge with all the other animals up there.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Your poor cat Pepa has been through so many illnesses during her lifetime. All the while you loved and cared for her until then end. She knew how much you and your family cared for her. I am sorry about you losing your precious Pepa but also remember she is in a better place where she is healthy and happy.


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah you are right and you have helped me so thank you.


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Dear Pepa*

I too am very sorry for your loss of Pepa. We have to believe that our little darlings have gone to Rainbow bridge where they have lots of other animals to play with and that they are happy and well looked after and especially healthy.

I lost my dear Walter on 8th August through Kidney failure, he was 12 1/2. I too cried and cried but it makes me feel better to know that he is not suffering and he is happy at the bridge.

I hope you feel better very soon.

God bless

Karen


----------

